

Entrepreneur First 2012 graduate startups raise millions in seed funding - jordn
http://entrepreneurfirst.org.uk/blog/ef-startups-raise-millions-in-seed-funding

======
lhnz
Can't help but feel I left University at the wrong time.

But unsurprised to see McKinsey consulting as one of the main partners.

------
tomwalker
I think that they all look like great start ups but where does the "worth
£15m" come from?

Is it speculation in value if they were all acquired just now?

Is it the combined total for sales + funding raised?

Is it the output of a formula?

~~~
mattclifford
Thanks for your interest, Tom. I'm one of the founders of EF.

It's the sum of the valuations in most recent funding rounds plus in two cases
the valuations implied by rounds that are - all being well - closing soon.

It doesn't take sales or Kickstarter amounts into account.

------
hkmurakami
err.. the very first company in this list has the CEO giving me the middle
finger treatment. I'm really not sure what to think of this...

<http://www.blazecomponents.com/#team>

~~~
jkldotio
You will perhaps notice if you look again that there is a caterpillar on her
finger.

Even if she was giving the finger I doubt that would count against her
business given the the intersection between the set of "urban cyclists" they
are targeting and the set of people likely to be offended by such a picture is
likely to be very small, if such an intersection even exists.

------
ceeK
Here's a cached version if anyone is getting an application error like I am:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://entrepreneurfirst.org.uk/blog/ef-
startups-raise-millions-in-seed-funding)

